# LGB 2019S Mogul Stripped Drive Gears



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Today I was pulling too much load for my old 29 year old LGB 2019S Mogul. The drive gears stripped.










Is there any source of supply for LGB parts, specifically these drive gears?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the crowd, Don. I have two of the LGB Moguls, and both of them have stripped their drive gears. I understand that Train-Li has a lot of repair parts for LGB locomotives. I am pretty sure if you call them, they can help you out.

Ed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Axel Tillmann at Train-Li. He is sponsor's the Product Reviews forum here on MLS. He is a great guy to work with and is very helpful. He has as an extensive stock of LGB parts.

The idler gear on the moguls is a weak link on those engines. Overloading the motor will strip the gears. Over the years I've replaced several. Since I took the lead out of the cab and ran shorter trains I haven't needed to replace any gears.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, I'll third the above recommendation to contact Axel Tillman. He'll have the gears, ship 'em to you and you'll be back running in no time..









*508-529-9166*l


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And do not forget to lightly oil the shaft, and grease the gears lightly!! A little goes a long way.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Mike's Hobby Shop in Porter, TX, about 20 miles from where I live.

He's got the LGB Mogul gear set and I'm headed that way after work today. 

I consider that lucky that the parts are available.


----------

